# Sundance 520...battery info???



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello

I have been directed here by the lovely peeps who replied to my "new member" introduction post.

I have a 1998 Swift Sundance 520.

Have had some battery issues recently. Can anyone tell me if these were built with only the vehicle battery (no leisure battery) as I don't seem to have one. Also, sorry to seem completely clueless, but is it possible to charge the vehicle battery when plugged into electric hook up? Ran out of juice this weekend and had to be jump started, even though we were plugged into electric hook up.

On my panel, the up switch is for van battery on, middle is for off, and I had always assumed bottom was for the non existant leisure battery???

As I can't track down an instruction manual anywhere, can anyone offer any advice?

Lys520


----------



## 100701 (Aug 25, 2006)

hi lys520 

I have a 2004 swift sundance 590rs my leisure battery is under the floor in the back of the van about where the rear axle is. 

The switch on the panel is top pressed in power comes from the main engine battery. bottom pressed the power comes from the leisure battery. In the centre position no battery power but all 12 volt items work when pluged into mains but no battery is charged, the switch has to be switched to top or bottom to charge the appropriate battery. 
Martyn


----------



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for that, Martyn

I think something is definately a miss.

I don't think there is a leisure battery but will certainly check out where you have suggested.

This weekend, we were plugged into electric, with switch up to power from van battery and the water heater decided to give up, with the battery light coming on. (never happened before) The panel also suggested that the battery level was low. 

Started the engine and everything worked again...and continued to work, once the engine was turned off. Perhaps we have a relay problem or circuit etc???

Lys520


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*swift leasure battery*

you have a leisure battery some where, possibly under a seat or in floor.
I would think your charger should charge you engine batt when switches are on the right setting, you can check this with a multimeter,
I,m sure someone will give you definitive answers
Regards


----------



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks  

I have spent three years looking for a leisure battery!!!!

Definately not under the seats and the floor is all lino. Will see if I can look underneith, without ripping all the flooring up. I am determind to solve this little conundrum!!!

Someone must know?

Lys520


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Lys520 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I have spent three years looking for a leisure battery!!!!
> 
> ...


Sorry cant tell you tonight but if you give us a ring tomorrow I am sure our Service Dept will be able to help you

Regards


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hy Lys520, On your van the leisure battery is under the drivers seat & your control panel directs the mains charging to whichever battery you have selected, Steve


----------



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

No battery under the driver's seat...space for one....I keep my water hose etc there, or do you mean in the floor? Going out now to lift some lino.

Lys 520


----------



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

OK................

Definately no battery under seat. Can't lift lino because its all fitted (which would suggest there was nothing under it that you would need to get to).....Assuming I don't have one, how difficult is it to put one in and wire it all up? Is this a really big expensive job?

Lys520


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

Having checked with Glenn, the 1988 Sundance 520's leisure battery is under the drivers seat but is quite hard to see. There is a plate and it is under there.

Charging is controlled by a three position rocker switch with symbols denoting modes.

Regards.


----------



## Lys520 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello Peter

Thank you so much for taking the trouble to ask about that for me.

I was rooting around under there before work at 7am this morning, but couldn't see anything that would be removable. Would I need to take the seat out? (should I attempt this???)

Had a chat with mobile caravan workshop man this morning, too. He's coming to have a look on Friday at Vehicle battery to see why thats not charging. I said I'd try to discover for definate if I had a leisure battery between now and then, although he seems to think not all models were fitted with one as standard?

Lys


----------

